# crushing stripers



## Laser21 (Aug 20, 2009)

was doing good fishing today at my favorite spot catching a ton of stripers until a swarm of koreans came in tangled every ones lines. Damn things swarm in like gulls to bait fish.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nevermind....opcorn:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

wow.......


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea, that's pretty offensive Laser21. You shouldn't aim your comments toward a specific race of people. It is not only Koreans who are beginners at fishing. It's also white people, black people, Hispanic people. So, take your racially offensive comments and keep them to yourself.


----------



## Laser21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, I did not mean to aim it specifically at them. I was just saying they come in large groups. I enjoy the most of the guys cause they are friendly


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, I'm going to Seoul Korea again next week. 

I'm quite confident that Koreans will treat me far friendlier and more thoughtfully than this...


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah unless you mess up then you are screwed. The people are nice the government sucks!!!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

You might have not meant to offend or be racist, Laser21, but the way you worded your first post it came across that way. As fishingman88 stated, there are beginners of all races that might make the fairly common beginner mistake of casting over your line. But let me make a slight attempt to turn this thread around and into useful info...

Mind giving us a general location of this spot? If it's secret, I understand. If it's not, it might be helpful to share with others. Approximately what time were you fishing, what kind of lures were you using, and what did they seem to be hitting the most? What was the average size to the stripers and the approximate numbers? Such information might be helpful to others who are trying to get on the fish.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Laser21 said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to aim it specifically at them. I was just saying they come in large groups. I enjoy the most of the guys cause they are friendly


*How to back pedal correctly. *






Skunk


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

LMAO Skunk nice one :beer:


----------



## Laser21 (Aug 20, 2009)

The bites turned on around 9 this morning and then right at 1030 everything stopped. I was using a top water lure and was popping it across the surface and they were splashing the bait hard. 

The two that i cut open had nice 5 in fish inside the belly. Too much of a slurry to tell what it was. 

Catch the early morning sunrise and hit the surface on a calm day. These fish are starting to go crazy!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Laser21 said:


> was doing good fishing today at my favorite spot catching a ton of stripers until a swarm of koreans came in tangled every ones lines. Damn things swarm in like gulls to bait fish.



NTKG....NeilTheKoreanGuy: I have this slight thought that I may have maybe just this one time caught a fish or two and may cast a little straighter and farther than most mayonaise sandwich with ranch dressing eaters. But then again, I'm just Korean so I probably just swarm in like a gull to your fantastic feat of school rock since only a rocket scientist can catch school rock in 50degree water in VA.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Say Good Night


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Say Good Night


you know it would have been more fun if you let him keep going....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

He can sit in the corner for a week, that will give him time to read the rules,,,, now if you don't behave I have a pointy hat to fit your pointy head too


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> He can sit in the corner for a week, that will give him time to read the rules,,,, now if you don't behave I have a pointy hat to fit your pointy head too


its not pointy... its just big....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shut up Dog!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Lol...*

Neil doesn't fish...

But he does talk a good game...

LOL.

FW


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Neil's been multiplying? Say it isn't so.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Crack that whip! 

><))))*>


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

opcorn: opcorn::beer::beer::spam::beer::beer:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

"we all feed on tragedy, Its like blood to a vampire"


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

IF U CANT READ THE TRUTH STAY OFF THE ROCK FISH .IWAS AT PLO AT NIGHT FISHING 4 ROCK NO ONE OUT THER ONE KOREAN SHOWED UP SAW MY GETING FISH MADE A PHONE CALL 45MIN LATER A VAN GOT THER 12 MOER 700FOOT PIER THEY FIS 2FEET FROM ME get over it people.......


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Toad_Fish said:


> IF U CANT READ THE TRUTH STAY OFF THE ROCK FISH .IWAS AT PLO AT NIGHT FISHING 4 ROCK NO ONE OUT THER ONE KOREAN SHOWED UP SAW MY GETING FISH MADE A PHONE CALL 45MIN LATER A VAN GOT THER 12 MOER 700FOOT PIER THEY FIS 2FEET FROM ME get over it people.......


Doesn't matter if its truth or not its the way it was presented. So you mean to tell me that a white or black guy wont call his friends to tell him fish were hitting?

Ive had the same thing happen to me at Seagull. Plenty of room on the pier but some guy had to throw right over me. Guess what... It was a white guy who brought all 13 family members with him. For the record, Im white as can be.

Its not just one race. 

Your post makes you sound and look like one uneducated and misinformed sorry ass excuse for a human. 

Shit like this pisses me off.

/Rant.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Careful with the racist remarks Toad Fish, or someone else might be going to the can for a week.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

ENOUGH ALREADY!! Lets just drop it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*buy a boat*

with a boat you can usually get away from the masses..


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*yep*

pier=kaos boat=pleasure until the wallet has too come out!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

> Yeah unless you mess up then you are screwed. The people are nice the government sucks!!!


I heard that you get 10 years for spot burning over there and 15 hard labor for crossed lines...18 if you use braid.

Actually I would love to get in a few fishing adventures on one of my Korea trips. I'll do some research this trip for surf fishing opportunities next visit. They have a lot of wild looking sea creatures in the fish markets so it might be possible to get some crazy pullage going in Korea.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

personally when i am on a pier and see someone catch a nice fish, i run as far away from them as i can and cast up on the beach. its just common courtesy.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

Toad_Fish said:


> IF U CANT READ THE TRUTH STAY OFF THE ROCK FISH .IWAS AT PLO AT NIGHT FISHING 4 ROCK NO ONE OUT THER ONE KOREAN SHOWED UP SAW MY GETING FISH MADE A PHONE CALL 45MIN LATER A VAN GOT THER 12 MOER 700FOOT PIER THEY FIS 2FEET FROM ME get over it people.......


If you're going to be racially offensive, you would sound a lot smarter if you used good grammar and correct spelling.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

i wish that was me that crossed ur damn line and im black and would have dared u to say something get ova it..... its fishing grow ur ass up or some1 1day is going to beat ur ass.... black white korean blue green yellow it dont matter what their skin color was its fishing stuff happens... sorry for my words but this ticks me off they have ppl to feed as well dude


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't get me started on those darn Filipinos at LIP during the yellow belly runs.
Oh wait, that was me and my uncles, aunties and nephews.


How'd you know they were Korean? We all look alike to most people - except that Tiger Woods guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i'm not a racis i hate everyone equaly....


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

haha equal opportunity hater. I like it.


----------

